# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  دعوه للترحيب بCute girl

## لمسة شقاوة

هاد فنجان القهوه حتى ما تحكي بخلاء  :SnipeR (30): 



نور المنتدى بوجودك ومرحبا فيك وشكرا لسوسن على دعوتك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## saousana

يا ريته الف وليكم وهلا باحلى كيوتي اللي نورت المنتدى 
واهلا وسهلا برفيقة النضال التكناوي الجديدة في منتديات الحصن 
بتمنى انه مها وعمار ما يكونوا زودوها عليكي  :SnipeR (30): 
وسبقوني اهل الخير بالترحيب 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Cute girl

> يا ريته الف وليكم وهلا باحلى كيوتي اللي نورت المنتدى 
> واهلا وسهلا برفيقة النضال التكناوي الجديدة في منتديات الحصن 
> بتمنى انه مها وعمار ما يكونوا زودوها عليكي 
> وسبقوني اهل الخير بالترحيب




شكرا شكرا الك سوسن ............اما لو شفتي شو عملو فييه .......خاصة هاد اللي اسمه عمار ...........خلص انا حقدت عليه بعدين انا تخيلته زي عمار هاد اللي عنا بالجامعه ..........ههههههههههههههههههههه .............. :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شكرا شكرا الك سوسن ............اما لو شفتي شو عملو فييه .......خاصة هاد اللي اسمه عمار ...........خلص انا حقدت عليه بعدين انا تخيلته زي عمار هاد اللي عنا بالجامعه ..........ههههههههههههههههههههه ..............


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  الله يسامحك 
يا ستي قدمنالك القهوه ومش راضيه, و تأسفنا و مش راضيه. 
شو بدك حتى ترضي؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا 1000000 هلاااااااااااااااا  بـ Cute girl ... :SnipeR (62): 

شرفتينا أختي الفاضلة ...

والشكر الموصول لدكتورتنا الغالية لمسة سقاوه ...

----------


## Cute girl

امممممممممممممممممممممممم ........بدي ......بدي ............يالله شو بدي................بدي تخلي سبيستون تجيب هلأ هلأ فيلم كونان عالسريع .........زقدها ولا مش قدها ............. :SnipeR (30):

----------


## باريسيا

*مرحبا فيكي بينى 
ويارب تنبسطي وتفيدي وتستفيدي*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اهلا اهلا 
منتمنالك اقامه سعيده بالمنتدى 
و بما انك من التكنو يعني منا و فينا / و واجبك علينا كبير

----------


## saousana

> شكرا شكرا الك سوسن ............اما لو شفتي شو عملو فييه .......خاصة هاد اللي اسمه عمار ...........خلص انا حقدت عليه بعدين انا تخيلته زي عمار هاد اللي عنا بالجامعه ..........ههههههههههههههههههههه ..............


لا هدول بس حبو يعملو معك مقلب هو ومها 
وحتى ايمن وعمايله لا تواخدي 
ويا ستي الخير بكل اهل المنتدى 
وهاد اكيد نور 
عمار على سلامته لا يقرب شيء لعمارنا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> امممممممممممممممممممممممم ........بدي ......بدي ............يالله شو بدي................بدي تخلي سبيستون تجيب هلأ هلأ فيلم كونان عالسريع .........زقدها ولا مش قدها .............


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  اه قدها ولو.... روحي شوفي سبيتون هلأ رح تلاقي  كونان

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا هدول بس حبو يعملو معك مقلب هو ومها 
> وحتى ايمن وعمايله لا تواخدي 
> ويا ستي الخير بكل اهل المنتدى 
> وهاد اكيد نور 
> عمار على سلامته لا يقرب شيء لعمارنا


 :Db465236ff: 
الله يسلمك ام السوس... بس لو ما حكت انها صاحبتك والله كنا نازلين فيها  :Db465236ff: 
على كل حال اهلا مره ثانيه بالكيوت يا كيوت

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شكرا شكرا الك سوسن ............اما لو شفتي شو عملو فييه .......خاصة هاد اللي اسمه عمار ...........خلص انا حقدت عليه بعدين انا تخيلته زي عمار هاد اللي عنا بالجامعه ..........ههههههههههههههههههههه ..............


cute gilr احكيلي شو عملك عمار / والله بمصعلك رقبته

----------


## Cute girl

> *مرحبا فيكي بينى 
> ويارب تنبسطي وتفيدي وتستفيدي*



مرسي الكم كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير عالترحيب .......مرسي عمار ومدام انك ما بتشبه عمارنا خلص وضعك تمام هههههههههه ومرسي طرانة وقسايمة و و و و وكلكم ثانكس الوت ............. بس يا عمار ليه الكزب سبيستون هلأ ما عليها كونان .......بعدين انا بدي الجزء الساس مو حيالا ................ :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Cute girl

> cute gilr احكيلي شو عملك عمار / والله بمصعلك رقبته





خلص خلص ما عمل اشي ...........مهو بدنا نطبق العفو عند المقدرة ههههههههه يعني انا بقدر اعمل فيه العمايل اسألو سوسن شو عملت بالزرقاوي هههههههههههههههههه بس يللا ............اللي ما بيعرفك بيجهلك  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مرسي الكم كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير عالترحيب .......مرسي عمار ومدام انك ما بتشبه عمارنا خلص وضعك تمام هههههههههه ومرسي طرانة وقسايمة و و و و وكلكم ثانكس الوت ............. بس يا عمار ليه الكزب سبيستون هلأ ما عليها كونان .......بعدين انا بدي الجزء الساس مو حيالا ................


اسمي طراونة يا كيوت ، مش طرانة ...!!!

سنحك شو دبه ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مرسي الكم كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير عالترحيب .......مرسي عمار ومدام انك ما بتشبه عمارنا خلص وضعك تمام هههههههههه ومرسي طرانة وقسايمة و و و و وكلكم ثانكس الوت ............. بس يا عمار ليه الكزب سبيستون هلأ ما عليها كونان .......بعدين انا بدي الجزء الساس مو حيالا ................


يا كيوت شكله لما حطيتي على سبيستون خلص كونان هههههههه :Db465236ff:  لانه كنت احضر فيه لما حكيتي !!!

بعدين  ان شاء الله ما عجبتك ست كيوت؟؟ اذا بدك بجيب عمار تفصيل على زوئك :Db465236ff:

----------


## Cute girl

> الله يسلمك ام السوس... بس لو ما حكت انها صاحبتك والله كنا نازلين فيها 
> على كل حال اهلا مره ثانيه بالكيوت يا كيوت





انتو كنتو نازلين فيه بشكل .......... انتو نزلتو فيها انتحاري ..........ولا اعطوني مجال ادافع عن نفسي وخلوني اني شب واني مش عارفة شو ...........الله وكيلك يا سوسن وقعتي كانت سودة .........لا وما ضل غير يحولو قضيتي لمحكمة امن الدولة للاخلال باداب المجموعة ونظامها ومن الحكي هوووووووووووووووف .......... :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## saousana

> اسمي طراونة يا كيوت ، مش طرانة ...!!!
> 
> سنحك شو دبه ...


ومع اني ما بعرف شو يعني سنحك 
الا ان اختبار نادر الطراونة لدخول المنتدى قد بدأ 
الله معك يا كيوتي :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 وان شاء الله تنجي فيه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Cute girl

> يا كيوت شكله لما حطيتي على سبيستون خلص كونان هههههههه لانه كنت احضر فيه لما حكيتي !!!
> 
> بعدين  ان شاء الله ما عجبتك ست كيوت؟؟ اذا بدك بجيب عمار تفصيل على زوئك




انا اصلا دايما فاتحة على سبيستون يعني ما لحق يخلص وانا بدي الجزء السادس يعني لانه الخامس زهئته ................ وبعدين اي عمار عادي اهم اشي مش هاد عمار اللي بجامعتنا يماما .......... يا حراااااااااااااام سوسن بتخاف منه هههههههههههههههه   :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  اعترفي يا سوسن صح بتخافي منه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Cute girl

> ومع اني ما بعرف شو يعني سنحك 
> الا ان اختبار نادر الطراونة لدخول المنتدى قد بدأ 
> الله معك يا كيوتي
>  وان شاء الله تنجي فيه




oh ............. iam so sorry 
امحنا يا سيدي انا قصدي طراونة ............ بس خطأ مطبعي اونلي ........... بعدين ولو الطراونة عيلة مشهورة كتيييييييييييييير بالاردن ............شو بيقربلك فايز الطراونة بس ما تكونو اخوان ................. :Bl (14):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا اصلا دايما فاتحة على سبيستون يعني ما لحق يخلص وانا بدي الجزء السادس يعني لانه الخامس زهئته ................ وبعدين اي عمار عادي اهم اشي مش هاد عمار اللي بجامعتنا يماما .......... يا حراااااااااااااام سوسن بتخاف منه هههههههههههههههه   اعترفي يا سوسن صح بتخافي منه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لا ,,,انا غير و ام السوس بتعرف

خلص بحكيلك مع مدير سبيستون و رح اتابعلك الموضوع :Db465236ff:

----------


## Cute girl

> لا ,,,انا غير و ام السوس بتعرف
> 
> خلص بحكيلك مع مدير سبيستون و رح اتابعلك الموضوع




اوه انت غيرهم ..............زكرتني ................. بعدين اه شو بيقربلك مدير سبيستون ............وبطريقك لعاد وصيلي على ابطال الديجيتال الجزء الثالث ..............والله طلاب الحصن واصلين ..ما حسرة غير علينا .........ازا بدك بنوصيلك على سندويشة فلافل من كفتيريا الهندسية .......او ازا بدك من كفتيريا الطبية اسكى واسكى ...........هاد اللي احنا بنقدر عليه ......بتوصونا على اشي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اوه انت غيرهم ..............زكرتني ................. بعدين اه شو بيقربلك مدير سبيستون ............وبطريقك لعاد وصيلي على ابطال الديجيتال الجزء الثالث ..............والله طلاب الحصن واصلين ..ما حسرة غير علينا .........ازا بدك بنوصيلك على سندويشة فلافل من كفتيريا الهندسية .......او ازا بدك من كفتيريا الطبية اسكى واسكى ...........هاد اللي احنا بنقدر عليه ......بتوصونا على اشي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 :Db465236ff: 

ما بدنا غير سلامتك, طيب بتحضري الجاسوسات؟

----------


## Cute girl

> ما بدنا غير سلامتك, طيب بتحضري الجاسوسات؟




لا والله ما بحضر الجاسوسات لاني ما بحبهم ............بس بحضر توم وجيري ازا بدك وبشجع توم .................. انا حاسة انك مع جيري مش عارفة ليش ...........بس قلبي دليلي ...........صح ولا انت غلطان  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا والله ما بحضر الجاسوسات لاني ما بحبهم ............بس بحضر توم وجيري ازا بدك وبشجع توم .................. انا حاسة انك مع جيري مش عارفة ليش ...........بس قلبي دليلي ...........صح ولا انت غلطان


لا والله ,, انا دائما توم

----------


## Cute girl

> لا والله ,, انا دائما توم




يا الله الغيرة يعني لما شفتني بشجع توم صرت تشجع توم ........... يعني هسا كيف رح اقدر اعيش بدون مداقردة ................... طيب مين بتشجع ايطاليا ولا فرنسا ............ طبعا انا بشجع ايطاليا وبكره فرنسا وبكره المانيا .......بس ما تكون بتحب ايطاليا  :Bl (14):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يا الله الغيرة يعني لما شفتني بشجع توم صرت تشجع توم ........... يعني هسا كيف رح اقدر اعيش بدون مداقردة ................... طيب مين بتشجع ايطاليا ولا فرنسا ............ طبعا انا بشجع ايطاليا وبكره فرنسا وبكره المانيا .......بس ما تكون بتحب ايطاليا


لا يا ستي انا بشجع البرازيل وما الي على الرياضه كثير,, بس وقت كأس العالم  بتابع

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انت شو قصتك معي ..........اول مرة بشوف حد ما بيحب يداقرني .........انت شو قصتك


 :Db465236ff: 
محنا نزلنا فيكي نزله محترمه بتكفي من هون لاسبوع ولا انا غلطان؟

----------


## Cute girl

وشو يا سيد عمار ...........عفكرة انا قاعد بهدي بحالي وبحكي حراااااااااااام تخليش غضبي ينصب عليك هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بلا نزلت فيه نزلة محترمة ............اي انتو ما طلعتو معي براس هع هع هع  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> وشو يا سيد عمار ...........عفكرة انا قاعد بهدي بحالي وبحكي حراااااااااااام تخليش غضبي ينصب عليك هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> بلا نزلت فيه نزلة محترمة ............اي انتو ما طلعتو معي براس هع هع هع


طيب ماشي بس بتحلمي اداقرك يا ست كيوت

----------


## Cute girl

طيب لا تداقر..............بس عنادك هاد ما رح يطول ........... ما رح تقدر انك ما تداقرني............والمداقري تسري في عروقي مع دمي هع هع هع  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لا انا بدي وزيرة ومرة وحدة ...........لانه انا ما بحب المقدمات ولا المقبلات يعني عالطبخة الرئيسية مباشرة بكون اسكى هههههههههههههههههههههه


يا بنت الناس ، انا ابن فلاح بسيط يعني ابن حراث في الارض ، ولا ابن فايز ولا غيره ، ولو إبن فايز فعلا ً الأن بكون وزير عدل ولا وزير خارجية وفقا ً للقاعدة المعمول بها في هذه البلد ((إبن الراعي راعي وابن الوزير وزير)) صحيح فايز من اولاد العمومه ، بس صدقا ً ما بعنيني أبدا ً ، وأنا بمثل شخصي فقط لا غير ، ويا ريت بيدي أعملك وزيرة ، صدقيني ما رح أقصر ، والوزراء في البلد معروفين مين همه من هون إلى 100 سنة ، فلا اتعبي حالك ويكون طموحك أكبر منك ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## روان

مرحبا فيكِ في المنتدى

----------


## آلجوري

> يا بنت الناس ، انا ابن فلاح بسيط يعني ابن حراث في الارض ، ولا ابن فايز ولا غيره ، ولو إبن فايز فعلا ً الأن بكون وزير عدل ولا وزير خارجية وفقا ً للقاعدة المعمول بها في هذه البلد ((إبن الراعي راعي وابن الوزير وزير)) صحيح فايز من اولاد العمومه ، بس صدقا ً ما بعنيني أبدا ً ، وأنا بمثل شخصي فقط لا غير ، ويا ريت بيدي أعملك وزيرة ، صدقيني ما رح أقصر ، والوزراء في البلد معروفين مين همه من هون إلى 100 سنة ، فلا اتعبي حالك ويكون طموحك أكبر منك ...


*
أهلا وسهلا فيك بينا يا كيوووت *

----------

